# Alarm Fault



## andybruce (Jan 18, 2009)

After locking my car the alarm goes off after about 10 mins, i unlock car and lock again and it happens again, this happened between 2.30 and 5am this morning until i disconnected the battery, has anyone else had the fault and could advise.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, someone will be along soon with an answer, im sure-usual alarm fault is the internal battery going u/s
cheers
jon


----------



## andybruce (Jan 18, 2009)

southTT said:


> Welcome to the forum, someone will be along soon with an answer, im sure-usual alarm fault is the internal battery going u/s
> cheers
> jon


do you think this is a main dealer job


----------



## andybruce (Jan 18, 2009)

southTT said:


> Welcome to the forum, someone will be along soon with an answer, im sure-usual alarm fault is the internal battery going u/s
> cheers
> jon


Thanks for replying Jon


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Some guys repair them themselves, theres a how to on JohnH posts, but tbh i'd either try a breakers or audi for another as i'm not too good with cars, viewtopic.php?f=2&t=73315&start=0
cheers
jon


----------



## andybruce (Jan 18, 2009)

southTT said:


> Some guys repair them themselves, theres a how to on JohnH posts, but tbh i'd either try a breakers or audi for another as i'm not too good with cars, viewtopic.php?f=2&t=73315&start=0
> cheers
> jon


Thanks Jon I will take a look


----------



## andybruce (Jan 18, 2009)

andybruce said:


> southTT said:
> 
> 
> > Some guys repair them themselves, theres a how to on JohnH posts, but tbh i'd either try a breakers or audi for another as i'm not too good with cars, viewtopic.php?f=2&t=73315&start=0
> ...


Ive had a look and think it will be a trip to Audi


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Andybruce, Sounds like microswitch on bonnet or boot to me., Open/close bonnet/boot a couple of times & try again. If its the security alarm battery then alarm doesn't sound at all. Turn off the internal security sensor as well, in case it's that.
H.


----------



## andybruce (Jan 18, 2009)

Harold said:


> Hi Andybruce, Sounds like microswitch on bonnet or boot to me., Open/close bonnet/boot a couple of times & try again. If its the security alarm battery then alarm doesn't sound at all. Turn off the internal security sensor as well, in case it's that.
> H.


ok thanks will give it a go, didnt do it today as was raining and cold, will feed back to you.


----------

